# 1993 Biesse Rover 464



## CNCGURU7777 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm new here. Hoping to find help with a 1993 Biesse Rover 464 my cousin bought a few years ago. I am a CNC Machinist/Programmer/Set-Up Man by trade. I live in Arizona... spent 2 hrs. in Wisconsin with my cousin with his router... and it seems that the programming is in macro? He has no books on it. Lol! Nothing! But he has learned quite a bit while owning it over the few months. My question is? Can anyone guide me to a FREE programming book for it?... and any FREE manuals that came with this machine? He has nothing. Struggling to get his woodworking business off the ground. Can anyone help us here? It would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't help with your inquiry DK but I'm sure someone from the forum will try and help.


----------

